# How do I target rays?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Title sums it up. Will need bait for sharking next week.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Squid, cut bait, gig or snatch hook.

I just caught 16 rays


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Squid, cut bait, gig or snatch hook.
> 
> I just caught 16 rays


Is that like snagging?


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Go fish the sound by Navarre bridge. use a lindy rig with a small hook and one of those little silver grunts for bait. we couldn't keep the rays off our lines, caught about 10 an hour till we got sick of it all week. too bad the wind, waves, and weeds were too bad last week for me to use any of them for shark bait.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Did I mention I would be in Fort Morgan?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah. Big treble hook with lead on it. Set it up and watch them run the beach. Or can gig by walls or on beach


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

If I were going to target a ray I would use a whole squid on a 7or 8 circle hook.wrap elastic thread around it to help hold it on there. This will also be a yummy piece of candy for small sharks,bluefish,and ladyfish.just hope there aren't any catfish around.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0I1zGDVypgU


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I usually go to sikes and fish some cut bait off the bottom. I usually get what I am after in short time and if not, someone else will and they will usually let you have them. Most are plate sized although I got a butterfly ray that was big enough to make 4 baits out of. Caught sharks on the first 2 pieces I ran out too.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Either a Carolina rig or a pomp style rig. I make mine with heavier mono then the usual pomp rigs. Just some cut bait and wait.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

When we're out fishing, my youngest boy usually has the biggest, Mainline & Drop # test, Sabiki rig I can find. 
Tipped with fresh squid & shrimp, he pulls in a lot of dinner plate sized Southerns from the shore break.
Beefy Carolina rigs with cut bait are great too.

JohnF,
some of us locals are looking to fish the Point on Ft. Morgan this Sat, are you going to be here then? You'd be welcome to join us.
I'll be over on the first ferry from Dauphin Island, we meet in the Fort parking lot at about 0830. PM for ph# if interested.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

How to target stingrays . That's easy, just go pompano fishing. Lol. But seriously I catch a lot of them on a 2 drop pompano rig with peeled shrimp for bait.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> How to target stingrays . That's easy, just go pompano fishing. Lol. But seriously I catch a lot of them on a 2 drop pompano rig with peeled shrimp for bait.


Leaving here at 3am Saturday morning. We should get to the house around 4 then grocery shopping and back to the house. Realistically won't be ready to fish until after supper. Love to join in of you're still around.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Walk down Bob Sykes bridge at about 1am. There will be a cooler full laying out.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

How was the grass today? Sitting in the Spanish Fort BPS


----------

